# Heat pressing on Bandana



## Marc132 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,
I am still very inexperienced and got my first order for a quote on a dozen bandanas with some custom writing on them. I am assuming I can get the 100% cotton bandanas and use vinyl or inkjet pigment ink. I was leaning towards vinyl as it will look better imo. But then would the vinyl inhibit it since it is probably heavier. Or shoudl I go another route? 

I have never done any so any advice would really help and do you price it like a shirt? Seems it is the same process but might be a little steep for a bandana.

any ideas or experience? Appreciate it.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Just finished 400 of them. 
I will try to post a photo.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

What about getting polyester bandanas and sublimating them, no issues with heavy hand.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is one we just finished.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

skdave said:


> Here is one we just finished.


Sk Dave. Is sublimated? can you show a pic of the back side? Is it just white or does it bleed all the way through?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

It bleeds thought about 50%.
It is at work so I can show you sorry.

Yes it is dye subbed.


----------



## Marc132 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just an update to this post. I went ahead and had Dave make me up the dozen bandanas for a fair price. Got them to my customer and he was really excited about them, just loved them.

So Kudos go to SKDave, he had them done and in my hand in 3 days! Appreciate the work. skmfg.com is the website

Thanks again!


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Marc132 said:


> Just an update to this post. I went ahead and had Dave make me up the dozen bandanas for a fair price. Got them to my customer and he was really excited about them, just loved them.
> 
> So Kudos go to SKDave, he had them done and in my hand in 3 days! Appreciate the work. skmfg.com is the website
> 
> Thanks again!


Could you post pictures of the front and back? I mainly want to see how the back looks. thanks.


----------



## Marc132 (Jun 26, 2014)

I cannot find the good pics i took but this will show you the bleed thru. Left pic is front side of course, right side is back


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Marc132 said:


> I cannot find the good pics i took but this will show you the bleed thru. Left pic is front side of course, right side is back


Overall it looks nice. So would you say if the design was a full bleed like a normal blue bandana it would bleed through enough to look like a store bought one?

My concern is the back will be too light and look like it is just white and should have been pressed both sides.

Thanks for all your help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Marc132 (Jun 26, 2014)

DPendable said:


> Overall it looks nice. So would you say if the design was a full bleed like a normal blue bandana it would bleed through enough to look like a store bought one?
> 
> My concern is the back will be too light and look like it is just white and should have been pressed both sides.
> 
> ...


Well im no expert but these did not breathe thru to be equal on both sides. Definitely can tell the front from back side if that is what you are asking. I guess it would depend on what you wanted it for. I mean any text would be backwards on the back side. 

SKDave would be able to tell you much more than I.


----------



## Techamongous (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm guessing you have a pretty large heat press to sublimate those? I wish the jump from a 16X20 to a large press want calcualted in $$$ Thousands =(


----------

